# "Charles Mill Lake Horsepower Change" Need your HELP!



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Tried to post this yesterday. Hopefully this will post.
Just wanted to let everyone know we only have a few more days left to get your emails and letters of support to make Charles Mill Lake unlimited horsepower no / wake, in to ODNR Div. of Watercraft. I have attached a copy of the letter that I sent. If you want to use any part or all of the letter, feel free to. Just get the letters in. John Terry of Hookerz Tackle also had posted a very good letter a few weeks ago. Thanks John! Here is the link and person to send all letters and emails to: [email protected]


Ms. Green,

First, I want to thank you for giving me the opportunity to voice my opinion at the Charles Mill Lake Horsepower Meeting, held at Pleasant Hill Lake. The meeting was very well run by you and your staff and I felt very positive when I left, that there is a distinct possibility we can get a horsepower change at Charles Mill Lake. I know the petition was turned in to increase the hp to 30 hp but it makes absolutely no sense to me. I have never really understood the reasoning behind any horsepower limit anyway. With that said, I again would like to ask that Charles Mill Lake be made unlimited horsepower and either a 6-8 mph speed limit or no wake. Of course you know this is not a new idea. ODNR did a wonderful thing by making Oxbow, Rupert, LaSuAn, Knox and Burr Oak unlimited horsepower. They made those lakes accessible to all, not just a select few. And to my knowledge, there have been just 3 minor complaints, total, out of all 5 lakes in 2 1/2 years. ODNR Div. of Watercraft is to be commended on a job well done.

I have read with interest some of the past recommendations made internally at ODNR DOW in the BOW meetings. I must agree with some of their findings. We rank 9th nationally in number of watercraft registered. Our average horsepower of watercraft is 160hp. And I will quote from BOW documents "The policy of unlimited horsepower / no wake allows access for all, but greatly restricts speed, thus preserving a quiet calm atmosphere on a lake when desired. The survey of other states showed that this management method is one of the most commonly used lake management methods in other states. Yet in Ohio, where a big population of boaters exists, with unusually high horsepower engines, this management method is uncommon" (end of quote). To put this into perspective I will use figures derived from this same document. We have 31 lakes that are higher horsepower lakes, 25 hp - unlimited hp ( remember not all are unlimited). These 31 lakes average 5270 boats per lake. At the same time, there are 223 lakes that are 10 hp or less. These 223 lakes average about 724 boats per lake. Quite a difference, wouldn't you say? By changing lakes to unlimited horsepower and setting speed limits or no wake, you can alleviate a lot of the over crowding on some of the other lakes. You also make it much safer all around by affording the larger craft (pontoons, houseboats, etc.), the horsepower to navigate in adverse conditions, should they get caught out in bad weather. Also, by establishing speed limits or making it no wake, it eliminates the concerns of excessive noise and erosion and makes it more enjoyable for all. Clearfork Lake is a prime example of using a speed limit (theirs is 8 mph). They have not written a citation for speed in quite a few years, only a few friendly warnings.

I know this is for Charles Mill Lake but I can't help but think that we would be much further ahead with one easy to follow horsepower rule for all of Ohio's lakes. Maybe we can start leaning that way. Horsepower has never been the problem to start with. Operator error and speed are the problems. And that can be regulated, no different than on our roadways.

Again Deborah, I want to thank you and all those involved at ODNR DOW and Muskingum for taking the time to try to fix our lake problems. And please try to make Charles Mill Lake unlimited horsepower / no wake so everyone can enjoy the lake. It has worked at other lakes, it will work at Charles Mill Lake.
If you have any questions about anything I have said or quoted, feel free to call me @ 419-589-2472.

Sincerely,

Jeff Stigall
Mansfield, Ohio


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

I just spoke with Deb Green from the Div. of Watercraft at ODNR and she informed me that they have extended the time for public input on the Charles Mill Lake horsepower change. You can still send your emails and letters. They will be accepting them until Dec. 23, 2010. Please take the time to send your letters of support for unlimited horsepower - no wake on Charles Mill Lake. 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1121526&posted=1#post1121526#ixzz17MS59Zbc


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Nipididdee, Alumking, how about some help here. Please try to get the word out to the people in your circuits. Really appreciate it.:clock:


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get'em Steeg you're doing a fine job!

I'm not sure where I might stand on this personally, so I stay out of it.

My boss taught me that lesson 15 years ago and with the preface "I don't have enough information to comment on the situation"

Good luck with your efforts-

nip


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I did my part and e-mailed Deb, hope they change mit


----------



## jd.hardway (Dec 9, 2010)

Great letter Jeff !


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

JD, thanks for the compliment, and thanks to all those that sent letters of support to ODNR to change the horsepower at Charles Mill Lake. They should be meeting with Muskingum any day now. Hopefully their recomendations will go our way. I will try to keep everyone posted as to what is going on with this.:Banane44:


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Whats the latest???


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Hope it goes through, love fishing Charles Mill!


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Perfcetion, I talked to Deb Green several days ago. ODNR DOW and Muskingum are supposed to meet this week I think. I will post and let everyone know something just as soon as I here from them. Thanks Cull'in for the comment. I also hope this goes through so everyone can enjoy Charles Mill. Pretty good lake IMHO.:good:


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

i sure hope it doesnt pass the bass tournements will ruin the lake thats just MY opinon dont want to piss anybody off


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

balsa b said:


> i sure hope it doesnt pass the bass tournements will ruin the lake thats just MY opinon dont want to piss anybody off


There have been tournaments there in the past.


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Balsa B, tell me you are not one of those that want to keep the lake for themselves. It seems funny you would mention the bass tournaments considering you have held quite a few bass tournaments yourself. I would think that you would be all for lifting the horsepower with idle only seeing that you have a bait and tackle store. Outside of the obvious reasons for not wanting the horsepower changed, I have a hard time understanding where you are coming from. Try thinking outside the box here my friend.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds good, I need to start a prop sales & repair shop close by.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Ozdog said:


> Sounds good, I need to start a prop sales & repair shop close by.


never lost a prop idling.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah those stumps have a way of sneaking up on you at 2mph-lol!


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

stegg like i said didnt want to piss anybody of. i just dont think the lake can handle th 30 to 40 boat tourneys a week and you know that will happen. ya i did put on quite a few tourneys on.just ask dave camp and steve patterson what happened when they had them the lake went to s... for quite a few years.the last big tourney they had down ther in the summer i think it was 4 years ago there were probly between 40 to 50 dead fish at the marine . dont get me wrong i love to fish tourneys but man i just think it will hurt it. i hope im wrong and yes it will help my business but................ didnt mean to make ya made man


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Balsa B, hey man, I will promise you, you didn't tick me off or make me mad. I will respect anyone's opinion, as long as they base it on known facts. What I don't respect is those that don't want to see the horsepower change because they want their own personal lake. And I am not insinuating you are one of these people, I just hope you aren't. As to the tournament pressure, I don't really think it will increase that much, if any. You might see a little more pressure in the spring, but I don't think that will last. Muskingum can limit the tournament permits if need be. I just hope we get the chance to see.


----------



## balsa b (Oct 19, 2010)

i undestand what your sayin stegg the guys with the big motors should b aloud to run them im not against that at all.i just pray the tourney presure isnt that heavy cause you know deep down that the lake cant handle that presure.they sure drained it alot lower this year sure hope the winter kill isnt that bad. take care brother see ya in the spring....


----------

